# Deano needs help please



## Deanosback (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi All, Deano is back, butt I need some help, I had to re-register because I lost my pc and my login details, could one of the admin people some how sort me out pretty please

Deano


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome back Deano,

So you were originally NoIdea and I see you logged in today as NoIdea. Did you find your password? 

Good to have you back, you are definately a make stuff work kind of guy.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 18, 2016)

4metals, Deano and NoIdea are 2 different members, although NoIdea's name is Deano. I've sent a PM to Noxx to have him reset Deano's password. We'll get him back on under the name Deano soon.

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2016)

Are you sure Dave, Deano, who always called himself Deano was here yesterday. Deano, who always signed his name as Deano but used the screen name NoIdea has been absent for a while but did log in yesterday but hadn't posted for a long long time. 

I'm confused...........guess that's what makes me a moderator!!!!


----------



## anachronism (Sep 18, 2016)

Deano as an account name is Dean from Australia.
THIS Deano is Noidea from New Zealand. 

Don't confuse the Aussies with the Kiwis- they get disgruntled.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2016)

So just to get the country of origin correct, we need to have Noxx reset the Kiwi?


----------



## anachronism (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes Noidea = Deanosback


----------



## kurtak (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok - now I am confused to

Sooo - as a take off the old show "To Tell The Truth" (I think it was)

Will the real Deano please stand up :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Deano as an account name is Dean from Australia.
> *THIS Deano is Noidea from New Zealand.
> *
> Don't confuse the Aussies with the Kiwis- they get disgruntled.
> ...




Look at the members profile. :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 18, 2016)

Now I'm equally confused! :? :? :? 

I see that "Deanosback" is from NZ, as is "NoIdea". But "Deanosback" posted his request at 3:53 this morning. "NoIdea" logged in at 4:20.

I'm guessing NoIdea found his password.

Deanosback / NoIdea, are you back on now as NoIdea?

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2016)

This is hilarious. When Deano, AKA NoIdea, was posting everyone knew him as Deano. Then along came another Deano and in his first post some members jumped on him thinking he was Deano (kiwi Deano) from NZ. Now that Deano (aussie Deano) posts often the original Deano (kiwi Deano) is confused as being someone else. 

All I can say is "Who's on first?"

I say hold off on changing or resetting passwords until Deanosback responds to this thread.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 18, 2016)

I agree. I deleted the PM I was sending to Noxx.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Sep 18, 2016)

Hehe I would suggest that Dave has the measure of it if he has logged in. 

Given the time in NZ right now it will probably be a hour or so before before he's out of bed.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 18, 2016)

4metals said:


> All I can say is "Who's on first?"



Don't know - but What - is the guys name on second :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Sep 18, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Deano as an account name is Dean from Australia.
> ...



Yep OP says Deanosback = from New Zealand

Which would be AWESOME - but I still have Noidea :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi All - Yes I was lost butt now found, yes I did register as "Deanoisback" because I forgot myself. If one of the admin can delete my newly registered name "Deanoisback" that would be assume. I am deeply sorry for the confusion.

Looks like I have a lot of reading to do. :shock: 

Regards

Deano


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 18, 2016)

Deano! Glad to see you back!

As you may have guessed from this thread, we have another member now with the user name Deano. :lol: 

I can change the other post you made as Deanosback to NoIdea, but this one was too much fun to get rid of.  

Dave


----------



## Geo (Sep 18, 2016)

Deano! Buddy! I hate to hear your computer went down. Glad to see you back on the forum. You are by far my most favorite pyromaniac.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 19, 2016)

NoIdea said:


> I am deeply sorry for the confusion.



Don't be sorry mate - as you can see we had a lot of fun with your confusing return :mrgreen: 

GOOD to see you back 8) 8) 8) & I am sure I am not the only one GLAD to see your return :!: :!: :!: 



> Looks like I have a lot of reading to do



Hope you do more then just reading --- Hope to see you posting to :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome back Down Under Brother!!!!  Great to see you back! 8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 20, 2016)

Wulcum buck, bru.


----------

